# Tom Morello



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I hadn't knowingly listened to any material from Rage Against the Machine. So when I watched a gala tribute to Bruce Springsteen on PBS last Friday, and Tom Morello was part of the tribute-payers, I had no idea what to expect. He was pretty dang impressive, I must say, and knows how to use a Whammy pedal. Perhaps even more surprising was how he managed to make it fit in with Springsteen's material.

New to me, though likely not to many here. I _will _keep an eye out for him in future, though.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

He's actually been touring with Springsteen last couple of years.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

they deserve each other


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm sorry.... it's horrible but I couldn't help posting it. Always liked Tom Morello in Rage Against the Machine and Audioslave and Bruce Springsteen... though for very different reasons. But this... this is just heinous...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fG8W3gmc0U


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

[video=youtube_share;H8l2UtJ83I4]http://youtu.be/H8l2UtJ83I4[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, I just tried out about a half-dozen RATM tunes, and I have to say it felkt like low-rent RHCP to me. Maybe I picked the wrong ones. Morello's playing with Springsteen seems to have awoken his melodic side, and it's not such a bad side at all.

The Springsteen version of "Jump" was a bit less than what I used to from Bruce. A bit lethargic. Normally he can kill any cover he sets his mind to. Morello does a commendable job on the solo, but the haircut doesn't suit Max, the hat doesn't suit Nils, and neither the key nor the moustache suit Bruce.


----------



## Silent Otto (Sep 2, 2012)

chex out www.nightwatchmanmusic.com


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

mhammer said:


> . Perhaps even more surprising was how he managed to make it fit in with Springsteen's material.


that really is surprising. 
I have a real difficult time getting into his music with RATM and Audioslave because he always feels like his solos don't fit.
Seems like he wrote a bunch of solos independently and randomly chose which tunes to drop them into.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Best RATM material is their first album. Give it a listen it's nothing like rhcp.

I
agree about the solos though some feel a bit out of place. His best solos involve a Allen key and whammy pedal. He's a pretty inventive guitarist.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> they deserve each other


lol
nicely passive-aggressive


----------



## The Joel Train (Dec 23, 2014)

I know he has been getting lessons from Satrianni but his talent really lies in innovation. He has said himself in interviews before he's not a trick pony and pretty much stays on the pentatonic box (as far as RATM goes). Personally I like him in rage and audioslave, haven't heard him with the boss. I know what to expect from him and he delivers in his defense there's less sonic innovators than technical wizards IMHO.


----------

